# Easy Lifter Scooter Rack



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody out there tried to carry a large (250cc) scooter on a Easy Lifter Hydraulic rack?
Your ideas and suggestions please for a safe load.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

What is the weight of the scooter, including oils and fuel ?
I have a 125cc which weighs 105kg and this puts my rear axle on limit.
Phil.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

soundman,

You have 4 weights to predict and compare with the limits:

1) Your payload should not be exceeded;
2) your rear axle loading should be less than the maximum;
3) your front axle loading should be greater than the minimum, and;
4) your loading on the towbar should be less than its maximum.

1) you have some control over, 2) and 3) are problematic the greater your rear overhang from rear axle to load, and 4) can (though not always) be a killer for a 250cc scooter.

Dave


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your comments re the weight issues.
I probably didn't make it clear enough, but the problem I have is pysically mounting the scooter on the rack and strapping it down.
Three mods have been done by Easy Lifter but I'm still not happy with the results.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I think we understood the question ok but were pointing out that a large scooter could well make your load at the back illegal. So you need to be sure by taking it to a weighbridge, fully loaded, and checking the weight on each axle is within the limit. 
I use a strap around the bottom of each wheel and the rack platform, a strap around the side stop and a heavy duty ratchet strap around the lowest accessible part of the engine/frame and the rack platform. I fix the red/white striped board with bungee luggage straps hooked into the holes on the board. The lighting board is permanently fitted to the rack and the electric cable secured with nylon tie-wraps. Generally when travelling I also fit the cover and tie this on with short lengths of nylon string. I have put additional eyelets in the cover in appropriate places to stop it flapping. HTH
Phil.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Now theres a good description if I ever got one!

I was hoping to target somebody with the Easy Lifter because the scooter body on the 250 is a bit big for the standard Easy Lifter Rack

Many thanks Phil


----------

